# How long it will take for VISA grant after PCC Submission



## Reena.Saj (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi All,

My huband (Primary applicant) and Me waiting for Visa Grant (VISA 190 - NSW)
Dates are provided below.

ACS Clearance: 03-JUN-2013
EOI Invitation: 30-SEP-2013
VISA Application lodged on 21-NOV-2013
CO Allocated on: 12-FEB-2014
Heath Assessment: 26-FEB-2013
PCC Provided: 14-MAR-17
Visa Grant : Awaiting :fingerscrossed:

Any one has idea how long it will take for visa grant after submission of PPC (last documentation) submission...????? Waiting with anticipation to hear back !!!! :typing:


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Reena.Saj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My huband (Primary applicant) and Me waiting for Visa Grant (VISA 190 - NSW)
> Dates are provided below.
> ...


Hi

Generally, it can be anywhere between 1 day to 1 month.

But, with so much confusion going around 190 subclass, most of us will be keen to know your outcome.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Hi
> 
> Generally, it can be anywhere between 1 day to 1 month.
> 
> ...


Santhosh , What about 189 ?


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

prseeker said:


> Santhosh , What about 189 ?


I guess with what i heard/read here, 189 is very much within timelines, if you submitted PCC and Medicals as per CO request, one can expect anytime.

Regards

Santhosh


----------



## shyamgangas (Feb 23, 2014)

Dear All,

Request to kindly guide me on the below query.
186 visa lodged on OCT 2013 for family ( wife and kid )
Completed medical test foe whole family on 25 APRIL 2014
PCC not yet asked by the CO
when does CO asks PCC ?
How long it will take for visa grant ?


----------



## muco14 (Sep 11, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> I guess with what i heard/read here, 189 is very much within timelines, if you submitted PCC and Medicals as per CO request, one can expect anytime.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Santhosh


What are usual timelines for 189 though, if you have submitted all documents?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

There is no usual time. Each application is individual and it depends on lots of factors.

Those documents to be verified & checked. Security checks and and verification of points claims too.


----------



## Indian_Guy (Aug 12, 2012)

muco14 said:


> What are usual timelines for 189 though, if you have submitted all documents?


Check this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/196210-189-190-visa-applicants.html 

Most of them have got within 15 days... some in 2 days and some around one month.


----------



## Kiran2014 (Feb 14, 2014)

muco14 said:


> What are usual timelines for 189 though, if you have submitted all documents?


Refer my signature for time required by me. Shouldn't take much time


----------



## Kiran2014 (Feb 14, 2014)

Any one planning to move in 1 or 2 months. Please contact me.


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

Indian_Guy said:


> Check this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/196210-189-190-visa-applicants.html
> 
> Most of them have got within 15 days... some in 2 days and some around one month.


Not true ..please run through the sheet to get a better understanding . Link is in my signature .


----------



## Indian_Guy (Aug 12, 2012)

prseeker said:


> Not true ..please run through the sheet to get a better understanding . Link is in my signature .


I am saying this after uploading the final doc or pcc.


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

Every time I see your avatar I feel like having butter and caramel popcorn 

These days it's slow , lot of people front loaded EVERYTHING but nothing happened . I hope thread started you and me get our grants real soon


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

prseeker said:


> Every time I see your avatar I feel like having butter and caramel popcorn
> 
> These days it's slow , lot of people front loaded EVERYTHING but nothing happened . I hope thread started you and me get our grants real soon


Thataasthu !!!! 

Santhosh


----------



## froggles (May 4, 2014)

Why are 190 visas taking so long I thought they were meant to be the quicker option ?


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

froggles said:


> Why are 190 visas taking so long I thought they were meant to be the quicker option ?


Mate

Assume you are relatively new to the forum. 190 subclass comes under GSM category which has other Visas also and it is very much close to reaching its Limit for this financial year.

Hence, delay ! Well, agony is unbearable for all applicants.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## bil.na (Dec 3, 2014)

*BiL*

Can anyone help in knowing the time frame to Grant Visa for 189.

i submitted my medical and PCC on Nov 14 and still waiting, i am from Pakistan. can someone please help


----------



## Andisheh1975 (Feb 14, 2015)

*Hi reena,*

Same case here!,the immigration site says we have to wait for about 6 months for this visa(190),but it also differes from case to case. By the way, wich site did you check to find out about the processing for your case?


----------

